# Lil' Bit of Hope



## fourhorses (Nov 21, 2003)

I was thinking about the poor mare this morning and feeling glad but sad she was rescued. How is Hope doing?


----------



## kaykay (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi

Cathyjo is out of town but I do know that Hope is doing wonderful!! She was a little depressed at being so suddenly weaned but has adjusted. she is also running and playing now as her hooves have been trimmed and she has plenty of room to play. Cathy will be posting pics of her soon and they will be on our site. It is amazing to me how this little filly steals EVERYONES heart. Everyone at the u of i wanted her and now Cathy says everyone that visits her farm falls in love with her.


----------



## nootka (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm glad to see this update as I myself was wondering about her foal.

Thank you for letting us know.

Liz m.


----------



## fourhorses (Nov 26, 2003)




----------

